# I need some party game ideas for my party????



## JOttum (Dec 29, 2003)

try doing a google search


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You can even do a search here. There are lots of threads with game info. Tempt you Fate is a very popular one.


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi, we always play games at our adult halloween party, I am also looking for some new ones, but here's a brief description of what we already play:

1) Who am I? When folks arrive, I pin a name of a Halloween related person (Dracula, Frankenstein, Zombie, Ichabod Crane, etc) to the back of their costume. They are then allowed to ask one yes or no question of each other person in the room in their attempt to figure out who they are--first one who guesses wins a prize.
2) the string relay: I have the guests line up in two rows. I have two spools of white kitchen twine to which I tie a large bead or jingle bell to the end of each. This game is a race--the string goes down the first person's costume then up the next persons costume then down the next and up the next, etc until it reaches the last person and then it must work it's way back up to the first person in the opposite direction it went before (if it went down your costume in the first direction, it will have to go up on the return trip)--the first team that finishes wins--the catch is that the string must not be broken and must be continually fed through everyone's costume. It makes for a great photo opportunity--even more so if everyone has imbibed a bit of alcohol already. I usually cut the team members apart after the game.
3) Eyeball rally: Two teams line up at one end of the room. At the other end are two small cauldrons (about 10-12" across). Each team member must place an eyeball between their knees (the pingpong type you get at the halloween store) and then walk/run with the eye between their knees and drop it into the cauldron--if you drop the eye or miss the cauldron, you have to go back to the beginning and do it over. First team finished wins. this is also a fun photo op! You can also make this more competitive by only having one cauldron that the eyeball carriers have to compete to get to first.
4) Pass the Orange/apple (Blinking spider ball at our house). Two teams line up man/woman/man/woman. Objective: pass the orange from under your chin to next person in line under their chin--no hands! Our rules require that you must finish the transfer before the blinking stops, but it doesn't really matter. (we used to play "suck and blow" and transfer playing cards, but unless you know everyone really well, the germ mixing might freak some people out, so now we use an orange/blinking ball under the chin). This is fun to play, especially when the drinks are flowing!

We've also done Halloween Pictionary (make your own cards), Halloween Charades (lots of choices). I purchased a Zombie Christmas Carol book last year and I think we might sing a couple carols this year.........

I usually buy lots of misc halloween prizes, some inexpensive, some a few dollars, then wrap them in black tissue paper and put them all in a large cauldron so the winners can reach into the cauldron and pick out a prize. The prizes can be as simple as a pez or chocolate bar, kitchen towel, pot holder, to a nice candleholder or travel mug--whatever you can find.

Hope this helps--our guests really love the string game, we've been playing it for years!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bella, I love the idea of the prizes in a cauldron. I am having my first Be WITCHY party on Saturday and I am going to use this!!!

Since we have our annual Boo Bash two weeks later and a lot of the females will overlap both parties, I want to have different things.

I also will be using the Eyeball Rally. 

TFS


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Bobbing for apples. Bobbing for doughnuts. Truth or Dare. Pin the grin on the Jack-o-lantern? That really all depends on your age group. It's hard to find themed ideas for adults. Kids like that game where you fill bags with all kinds of unsavories nd tell them that it is something else. Like that peeled boiled eggs are eyes. 

Scavenger hunts can be fun but need to be VERY different depending on your age group. 

For adults you can try different board games. We used party Jenga. Table Topics. Bobbing for Apples. A costume contest. Darts. Karaoke. 

If you live where it's warm enough, as I do not, Croquette is a surprisingly fun outdoor game for drunk people and sober adults alike. Many children older than 8 get a kick out of this game. For a spin on this for Halloween buy yourself some fluorescent spray paint and spray all of the balls, mallets, and wickets. Then add a couple fluorescent lights to the playing field and you've got yourself "Glow-In-The-Dark Croquette."

Never done it but lazer tag and many other dark games might be a fun addition to the holiday.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We are doing a Name that Spooky Tune game at the WITCHY party tomorrow. I have a great CD that has the theme songs from many horror shows. I made up a sheet with the title and a graphic of Frankenstein and some monsters and printed it out on orange paper. I made 20 blanks and will do the game by playing a little of each of the 20 (several are on another CD). Everyone will have an opportunity to write down the show. The one with the most wins a prize of a movie.

I also have a Witchy shows game with a cute graphic and I will give a set amount of time---one or 2 minutes for everyone to write down as many shows with witches in them that they can think of. This can be television, big screen, cartoons, plays, etc. Again a prize to the one with the most.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Mummy Wrap
Monster's War
Random Death Contest
Monster Freeze!
Monster theme trivia
Who am I?
Bones Picker
Doughnut Bobbling
 Any questions what these are or something ask me or PM me. I do alots of trivia. Years of researching the computer for something to use for the Halloween party.


----------



## sbeyers (Oct 24, 2010)

*Trivia*

Would you be willing to share your trivia?? I would really love to save myself some time!


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

Do a search for "horror movie poster quiz". Basically guess the horror/scary movie by identifying the altered movie poster. Or you can get some posters from my member site in the album. http://www.halloweenforum.com/membersheatherr.html


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

scavenger hunts have worked to keep the kids busy at our bash (about 100 ppl) for about an hour. We have very high ceiling over our stairs - 28 ft - and the last clue was in a helium balloon up there... along the way, the kids got a few items (tape measure, paper clip, rubber band, pencil, some paper, etc) and once the figured out where the clue was, they then had to figure out how to pop it. They were busy for another 45 minutes just to pop the balloon.

This year I am thinking of a combo lock on a coffin full of treats, and they have to find and solve the combo...


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a 24 question trivia game all ready to go with an answer sheet.. Questions range from "who is the friendliest ghost" to "what horror movie was nominated for 10 Academy awards" I can send it to you in a word document or a PDF or both, if you like


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

yummum29 said:


> I have a 24 question trivia game all ready to go with an answer sheet.. Questions range from "who is the friendliest ghost" to "what horror movie was nominated for 10 Academy awards" I can send it to you in a word document or a PDF or both, if you like


yummum29 - your trivia game sounds great! Even though you didn't offer it to me, I would LOVE a copy of your game, if it isn't too much to ask! 

I thought I had plenty of games for my party next saturday - the 30th. But now I feel like I can't live without this one more! LOL

Thanks in advance if you can do it!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

No problem Super Freak, just give me your email . Do you want it PDF or word?


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

yummum29 said:


> No problem Super Freak, just give me your email . Do you want it PDF or word?


my email is [email protected] Either format works for me - whatever is easier for you. Thank you so much!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Super Freak, I sent it, let me know if you got it


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

yummum29 said:


> Super Freak, I sent it, let me know if you got it


Got it yummum and it looks great! Thank you this will be a fun addition to my party!


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

We have guess the # of candy corn or spiders in a jar for a prize. We also do trivia, but it's about our parties of the past. There is a photo album that people can look through for clues.


----------



## chimo13 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Road Kill soaked in blood (chili) ingredient contest*

We are trying something new this year. We are making a 20 ingredient chili and everyone gets a sheet with 20 blanks. They guess what they think the ingredients are. You get two points for a correct guess, but lose a point for a wrong guess or anything left blank. Who ever has the most points at the end wins. We thought this might be a good way to throw a game into the mix while people are eating and mingling.


----------

